# hey everyone



## FrancisTheCat (Aug 28, 2015)

Hey guys. Proud cat owner since the age of 7 here and just turned 28. Greetings from Canada.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi FrancisTheCat! Welcome aboard!
Pictures please of any you have!
Sharon


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi there and welcome to the forum! How many cats do you have?


----------



## Lady Mochi (Aug 16, 2015)

Welcome Francis~ greetings from the west!

Hope you'll post a picture or two of your cat!


----------



## FrancisTheCat (Aug 28, 2015)

Hey guys thanks for the responses. We have two cats; Francis and his big sister Kiwi



And Francis up to his usual shenanigans:


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh they are so precious! Thanks for the great pictures.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, how adorable they are! Welcome forum.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

The expression on Kiwi's face is such a typical big sister look. (Yeah, I'm a little brother and I know.)


----------



## Lady Mochi (Aug 16, 2015)

They're so cute! And what a smart Kiwi, turning the kitchen paper towel tower into a scratch post!


----------



## FrancisTheCat (Aug 28, 2015)

Yup I love that big sister look Kiwi gives him, as if he's taking up her space on the bed 

Lately they've been working on some selfies. Here's Francis striking one of his famous poses:



And here's Kiwi channeling her inner Lil BUB:


----------



## Tracy Giggles (Aug 12, 2015)

Too Cute! Welcome!


----------

